# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle >  تشکیل گروه  کاربران اوراکل

## hbm_7052

به امید خدا من و چند تن از دوستان قصد درایم که گروه کاربران محصولات اوراکل را راه اندازی کنیم تا محل برای جمع آوری تجربیات دوستان و رفع مشکلات کاری آنان باشد
در این راستا از تمامی دوستانی که در زمینه محصولات این شرکت دارای تجربیاتی هرچند کوچک هستند خواهشمندم که مشخصات و آدرس ایمیل خودش رو در این تاپیک قرار دهند

----------


## hmm

درحد بضاعت اوراکل رو میدونم
hmmolaie@yahoo.com

----------


## hbm_7052

خوب ممنون چراغ اول روشن شد
ببنیم کسی دیگه ای هست

----------


## moohssenn

کار جالبیه . منم یه کوچولو کار کردم . اگه بتونم کمکی کنم خوشحال میشم اما بیشتر دوست دارم یه چیزی یاد بگیرم 
moohssenn@gmail.com

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
فقط قبلش بگید چی کار می خواهید بکنید و در چه زمینه ای فعالیت خواهید کرد
ممنون

----------


## hbm_7052

در درجه اول محلی برای رفع مشکلات کاربران محصولات اوراکل ونیز آشنایی با محصولات جدید 
همچنین در صورت کامل شدن تعداد افراد حرفه انجام پروژه های حرفه ای اوراکل
اگرافراد دیگری هم میشناسید که عضو این سایت نیستند  در این کار مشارکت کنند با ارسال ایمیل به این آدرس
hbm_7052@yahoo.com

----------


## ab_khoram

سلام 
من هم میخواهم اوراکل را بر روی لینوکس نصب کنم اگر به نکته مهمی برخوردم حتما شماراهم در جریان میگذارم.

----------


## hasankhani

سلام 
من چند سالی هست که اوراکل کار می کنم خوشحال می شوم که از تجربیات شما استفاده کنمو اگر راهنمایی بلد باشم در اختیار شما قراردهم

----------


## hbm_7052

بهتر ه دوستان مشخصات خودشان و زمینه فعالیت خود رو همین جا بنویسند تا بیشتر باهم آشنا بشیم

از خودم شروع میکنم
من حدود 2 سال هست که با اوراکل کار میکنم زمینه کاریم هم فرم و ربپورت 9i هست

----------


## systemadmin

سلام
من هم یک مقداری اوراکل بلد هستم
(Form , Report , QueryBuilder , GraphicBuilder , DataBase )

----------


## systemadmin

sadegh_hosseini2004@yahoo.com

----------


## z582006

من هم مقداری اوراکل میدانم (DATABASE,DESIGNER,DEVELOPER)خوشحال میشم که هم کمک کنم و هم کمک بگیرم.آدرس ایمیل Z582006@YAHOO.COM

----------


## amin_barazandeh

oracle database, pl/sql

----------


## amin_barazandeh

amin.barazandeh@gmail.com

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
من برای کار با اوراکل مشکل دارم
وقتی می خوام اونو نصب کنم آخرش پیام خطا میده دلیلش چیه
ضمنا تا حالا اصلا اوراکل کار نکردم
چند تا کتاب هم گرفتم ولی چیزی نفهمیدم
از همون شرکت orasle
دقیقا طبق کتاب رفتم ولی جواب نداد
لطفا اگه کسی می تونه کمک کنه

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
اگه یه بار مینوشتی جواب میگرفتی، 
لطفا مشکلت رو بگو بجای اینکه 20000 تا نوشته بفرستی.

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

مشکل چی رو بگم یا چی رو می نوشتم

من می گم نمی تونم اوراکل رو نصب کنم

پس چی رو بنویسم ؟

----------


## majid_afra222

سلام
در موردش قبلا بحث شده، اون بحث رو بخون

----------


## programmermp

با سلام

من هر چی جستجو کردم به نتیجه ای نرسیدم

می شه یک چند تا کتاب از مقدماتی تا پیشرفته برای اوراکل معرفی کنید 

و همچنین بگید که بانک اوراکل در چه نسخه هایی ارائه شده و برای کار با وی بی دات نت

برای بانک اطلاعاتی از کدام یکی باید استفاده کنم و با چه ورژنی

با تشکر

----------


## hbm_7052

> سلام
> من برای کار با اوراکل مشکل دارم
> وقتی می خوام اونو نصب کنم آخرش پیام خطا میده دلیلش چیه
> ضمنا تا حالا اصلا اوراکل کار نکردم
> چند تا کتاب هم گرفتم ولی چیزی نفهمیدم
> از همون شرکت orasle
> دقیقا طبق کتاب رفتم ولی جواب نداد
> لطفا اگه کسی می تونه کمک کنه


یکی از مشکلات برای نصب اوراکل وجود کیبرد دو زبانه فارسی و انگلیسی هست
بهنره قبل از نصب اوراکل زبان فارسی رو از قسمت کنترل پنل - reginal setting حذف کنید و بعد از نصب دوباره اضافه کنید

----------


## ali_iran

سلام به همه
من می خوام با یک پایگاه داده شروع به کار و یاد گرفتن کنم.
منو راهنمایی کنید که کدوم رو برم یاد بگیرم Oracle ya SQL
و اینکه از کجا شروع کنم اگه جایی کلاسی هست و اطلاعاتی دیگر در این زمینه هر کی داره بهم بگه ممنون می شم.

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

یعنی کسی پیدا نمیشه بتونه تو نصب اوراکل کمک کنه
مشکل کی برد هم نیست

آخر نصبش که User و Pass رو می دی (درست هم می دم) میگه نمی تونه login کنه


آیا اوراکل حتما باید رو سیستم شبکه نصب بشه یا رو یک سیستم جدا هم کار می کنه ؟
 :لبخند:

----------


## arashmidos2020

منم تازه شروع کردم ولی خیلی دوست دارم عضو بشم
ascc.net@gmail.com

----------


## abbas4833

abbas4833@yahoo.com

----------


## Bahmany

سلام
خوشحال میشم بتونم کمکی کرده باشم

----------


## shahryary

یه کم اراکل تحت لینوکس .....                             shahryary@gmail.com

----------


## roya24

*سلام ، منم در شروع كار هستم و دنبال يادگيري بيشتر(formbuilder-reportbuilder-designer)*
*heli557yahoo.com*

----------


## mahbod

با سلام
من oracle developer کار می کنم .خوشحال می شم اگه کمکی از دستم بر بیاد انجام بدم و از تجربیات دیگران استفاده کنم.
mahbod20@yahoo.com

----------


## alireza586

با سلام به كليه دوستان و اقدام خيلي خيلي خوب شما

من هم شش سالي هست كه اوراكل كار مي كنم از اوراكل هشت  10g  ,  9i 
همچنين form ,report 
من در يك محيط واقعي و كاربردي با اين ابزارها كار مي كنم دوست دارم از تجربيات دوستان استفاده كنم
همچنين تجربيات خودم را در اختيار دوستان قرار بدم.
alireza.jafarri@yahoo.com

----------


## alireza586

سلام دوست عزيز
اوراكل خيلي قوي تر از sql هست اما مشكل تره و كلاس هم كم پيدا مي كني
به نظر من شما با sql شروع كنيد و با مفهوم ديتابيس آشنا شويد بعد  سراغ اوراكل برويد شايد بهتر باشه

----------


## nasirkhani

salam vaght bekheyr age man ro ham rah bedid 
dar hadde 1 beginner administration kar kardam
khani.nasir@gmail.com

----------


## shocraneh

من تازه می خام شروع کنم اما باید خیلی وقت بزارم چون می خام حرفه ای شم (sql2005  رو بلدم )
e.zarghi@yahoo.com

----------


## samaneh62

سلام.

اگه منم عضو کنید خوشحال میشم.
تا حدی کار admin رو بلدم.
sb19884@gmail.com

----------


## jirjirakk

نتیجه کار گروه به کجا رسید ؟

----------


## persica

سلام
من هم Admin دیتا بیس رو خوب بلدم و 2 سال هست دارم کار می کنم.

----------


## Royce_Da

منم هستم

Oracle Database , Oracle Jdeveloper

HB.programmer@gmail.com

----------


## zantamin

منم تا حدودی کار کردم و میخوام حرفه ای بشم 
در خدمتم zantamin@yahoo.com
در پناه حق

----------


## mirmousavi.m

mostafa.mirmousavi [at] gmail [dot] com

----------


## msh487

سلام
نم قراره يه جا oracle DBA باشم .
دوره هاي آموزشي قراره برم و خيلي دلم مي خواهد جايي باشه بشه تجربيات ديگران رو مورد استفاده قرار داد و خوشحال ميشم هم چيزي اگه بلد باشم به بقيه آموزش بدم .
منتظرم

----------


## msh487

> سلام
> 
> یعنی کسی پیدا نمیشه بتونه تو نصب اوراکل کمک کنه
> مشکل کی برد هم نیست
> 
> آخر نصبش که User و Pass رو می دی (درست هم می دم) میگه نمی تونه login کنه
> 
> 
> آیا اوراکل حتما باید رو سیستم شبکه نصب بشه یا رو یک سیستم جدا هم کار می کنه ؟


خير جز اينكه شما enterprise‌رو انتخاب كرده باشيد .
از كلمه عبورsysman استفاده كن و رمزي كه زمان نصب تعريف كردي

----------


## icegirl_f2r

سلام
می خواستم ببینم این همه عضو شدید چه کار کردید؟
نتیجه را کجا باید ببینیم؟
آخه منم میخوام عضو بشم. اما نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم.
ممنون

----------


## peroool

سلام 
من تا حدودی oracle database  کار کردم و می خوام jdeveloper  یاد بگیرم . 
peroool@gmail.com

----------


## mahdi_sattari

سلام
ما در خدمت هستيم 
www.vdcd.ir
اوراكل مستر

----------


## omidquest

با اجازه بزرگتر ها منم بله
اگه برین تو سایت www.razmavaran.net بخش کوهسان(سیستم جامع فدراسیون رزم آوران ) رو این حقیر کار کرده واسه بانک اطلاعاتی از اوراکل استفاده شده 
خوشحال میشم بتونم کمک کنم
o.saffarnezhad@gmail.com

----------


## asgar_shahrzad

با سلام
منم يه كم بلدم. اگه كاري از دستم بر بياد دريغ نمي كنم.
asgar.shahrzad@gmail.com

----------


## Scorpio.GreatOne

من تازه شروع به یادگیری پایگاه داده اوراکل کردم, اگر کمکی از دست بنده برمیاد درخدمت هستم.

----------


## aidin68

ن میخام اوراکل رو به C#‎‎ وصل  کنم . اما برا این کار نیاز به سرور هست . 
نمیدونم چطوری سرورو add کنم کسی میتونه کمکم کن ؟

----------


## Sweety

آموزش اوراکل
www.fanpardaz.ac.ir
22922581-4
خانم جعفری

----------


## com_eng_abasszadeh

اگر کمکی هم از دست بنده حقیر بر بیاد دریغ نمیکنم.

----------


## sajjadrazmi

سلام

ما هم در خدمت همه دوستان هستیم

http://www.developercenter.ir/forum/...ad.php?t=23474

----------


## oracle_dba

سلام به همه دوستان 
من حدود 5 ماه است كه اراكل كا مي كنم و شغلم هم dba است . خوشبختانه حضور در چند دوره فشرده oracle dba باعث شد كه خيلي سريع در اين زمينه پيشرفت كنم .
من خيلي خيلي تمايل به راه اندازي و فعاليت اين گروه دارم و براي اين امر از هيچ كمكي دريغ نمي كنم . 
نظرم اينه كه در بخش آموزش بيشتر تاكيد داشته باشيم و قستمي تحت عنوان  آموزش داشته باشيم . اين كار هم باعث ميشه كه دوستاني كه مقاله اي يا نكته اي دارند در اين قسمت قرار بدهند و هم اينكه افرادي كه سئوال دارند در اين قسمت مطرح كنند . 
در مرحله بعد مي توني م شروع كنيم  به انجام پروژه هاي آزمايشي  و قرار دادن نمونه پرو‍ژه ها در زمينه محصولات اراكل . 
دوستان نظرشون رو بگن . . .

----------


## oracle_dba

دوستان عزيز اين قسمت بدليل عدم داشتن يه مدير و هدف داره فقط به اعلا م آمادگي ميگذره و كار خاصي انجام نميگيره . 
لطفا دوستان نظرشون رو براي راه اندازي اين بخش بگيد و راه حل هايي كه به نظرتون مي رسه رو بيان كنيد 
با تشكر

----------


## parsadsa

parsadarvishpour  {at} yahoo.com

albate man taze varedam agar khastin payam bara hamkari  masiro begin ta akharesh miram  inam shomarame    0  911 149  3024

doostan az nazare amniati va inke robotha spam nadan beheton zahmat bekeshin emial ro injoori ke dadam tasih konin vagar na kamtarinesh  sarazir shodane emilhaye faravaneh
--------------------
نظرم اینه که یک پروژه با هم انجام بدیم ... 


1- کسی هست مدیریت این بخش رو انجام بده؟
2- چه پروژه ای رو پیش نهاد می کنید؟


من هم خودم رو کاندید میکنم. :چشمک:

----------


## parsadsa

> سلام به همه دوستان 
> من حدود 5 ماه است كه اراكل كا مي كنم و شغلم هم dba است . خوشبختانه حضور در چند دوره فشرده oracle dba باعث شد كه خيلي سريع در اين زمينه پيشرفت كنم .
> من خيلي خيلي تمايل به راه اندازي و فعاليت اين گروه دارم و براي اين امر از هيچ كمكي دريغ نمي كنم . 
> نظرم اينه كه در بخش آموزش بيشتر تاكيد داشته باشيم و قستمي تحت عنوان  آموزش داشته باشيم . اين كار هم باعث ميشه كه دوستاني كه مقاله اي يا نكته اي دارند در اين قسمت قرار بدهند و هم اينكه افرادي كه سئوال دارند در اين قسمت مطرح كنند . 
> در مرحله بعد مي توني م شروع كنيم  به انجام پروژه هاي آزمايشي  و قرار دادن نمونه پرو‍ژه ها در زمينه محصولات اراكل . 
> دوستان نظرشون رو بگن . . .


 دوست عزیز نظر شما بسیار عالی هست  اگر تمایل دارید به شماره من تماس بگیرید تا بخشی تحت عنوان آموزش اوراکل از مبتدی تا پیشرفته و بخش دیگری به عنوان ایده های نوع و تجربیات راه اندازی کنیم


09111493024

----------


## oracle_dba

> parsadarvishpour  {at} yahoo.com
> 
> albate man taze varedam agar khastin payam bara hamkari  masiro begin ta akharesh miram  inam shomarame    0  911 149  3024
> 
> doostan az nazare amniati va inke robotha spam nadan beheton zahmat bekeshin emial ro injoori ke dadam tasih konin vagar na kamtarinesh  sarazir shodane emilhaye faravaneh
> --------------------
> نظرم اینه که یک پروژه با هم انجام بدیم ... 
> 
> 
> ...


موافقم . ولی با کدوم ابزار اراکل ؟ من تنها با بانک اراکل کار کردم و با tools های جانبی اراکل کاری انجام ندادم ولی تصمیم دارم jdeveloper کار کنم .
به نظرم با یه پروژه ساده و تجزیه و تحلیل شده شروع کنیم که تو بحث تجزیه و تحلیلش نمونیم . 
سیستم فروشگاه یا سیستم دانشگاه

----------


## persica

سلام

من 2 سال هست که دارم با دیتا بیس اوراکل کار می کنم و به عنوان ادمین اوراکل یه سازمان خصوصی هستم و با form developer ,  report developer  اوراکل هم کار کردم . خوشحال می شم اگر کمکی از دستم بر می آید انجام بدم

golbou@gmail.com

----------


## oracle_dba

> سلام
> 
> من 2 سال هست که دارم با دیتا بیس اوراکل کار می کنم و به عنوان ادمین اوراکل یه سازمان خصوصی هستم و با form developer , report developer اوراکل هم کار کردم . خوشحال می شم اگر کمکی از دستم بر می آید انجام بدم
> 
> golbou@gmail.com


 سلام و ممنون 
میشه بگید از کجا باید شروع کنیم ؟
من فقط مباحث administration رو کار کردم . منم در یه سازمان دولتی admin هستم .

----------


## ghasemi414

منم هستم.
تجربه كاري : نگهداري 170 سرور يكي از بانك هاي كشور البته با يك تيم.

----------


## com_eng_abasszadeh

سلام دوستان عزیز.
واقعا فوق العاده ار این پست استقبال کردید.
نظر من این که بهتر از پایه یعنی نحوه نصب اوراکل و مشکلاتی که ممکن هست در حین نصب و بعد از نصب برای این بانک اطلاعاتی به وجود بیاد شروع کنیم.و چگونگی  کار با سرور و کلاینت در این بانک و همچنین در مورد ابزار های درون خود پایگاه شروع کنیم.
من خودم خیلی مشتاق هستم این گروه شروع به کار کنه چون در برخی قسمتهاش مشکل دارم .
ممنون از همتون.

----------


## persian_bigboy

اهم . سلام دوستان
منمهم میتونم کمکتون کنم ، البته نه در بحث اوراکل ، در بحث تجزیه تحلیل و هدایت پروژه ، سمت من در چند شرکت خصوصی همین هستش .  خوشحال میشم باشما دوستان باشم و کاری یاد بگیرم . راستی اوراکل یک مشکل داره ، اونم اینه که  پشتیـــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــبانی تو ایران ندارههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههه
--------------------
و چیزی که من شنیدم اینه که نیاز شدید به پشتیبانی داره !!! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## com_eng_abasszadeh

> اهم . سلام دوستان
> منمهم میتونم کمکتون کنم ، البته نه در بحث اوراکل ، در بحث تجزیه تحلیل و هدایت پروژه ، سمت من در چند شرکت خصوصی همین هستش .  خوشحال میشم باشما دوستان باشم و کاری یاد بگیرم . راستی اوراکل یک مشکل داره ، اونم اینه که  پشتیـــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــبانی تو ایران ندارههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههه
> --------------------
> و چیزی که من شنیدم اینه که نیاز شدید به پشتیبانی داره !!!


مایل هستی ازش پشتیبانی کنیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## amin-sadeghi

در حد DBA تازه کار در خدمتیم
prince0amin0se7@aol.com

----------


## Meysamkh

62 تا پست  فقط جهت اعلام آمادگی ؟!
لطفا یکی یه فایل آموزشی در اختیار دوستان قرار بده دیگه .

----------


## com_eng_abasszadeh

اینم چندتا فایل آموزش اوراکل.....انشالله که خوب باش.
http://rapidshare.com/files/420150865/Oracle.rar

----------


## oracle_dba

> سلام دوستان عزیز.
> واقعا فوق العاده ار این پست استقبال کردید.
> نظر من این که بهتر از پایه یعنی نحوه نصب اوراکل و مشکلاتی که ممکن هست در حین نصب و بعد از نصب برای این بانک اطلاعاتی به وجود بیاد شروع کنیم.و چگونگی  کار با سرور و کلاینت در این بانک و همچنین در مورد ابزار های درون خود پایگاه شروع کنیم.
> من خودم خیلی مشتاق هستم این گروه شروع به کار کنه چون در برخی قسمتهاش مشکل دارم .
> ممنون از همتون.


سلام
من موافقم . نصب در لینوکس رو سعی می کنم documnet کنم . در سایت قرار بدم
در مورد نصب تحت لینوکس vmware کسی تجربه داره ؟

----------


## aidin68

سلام منم آیدین هستم :
علوم کامپیوتر رشتم هست :
C#‎ C++‎ sqlserver wa kamee oracle 
کار کردم . 
تجربه ی زیادی تو اوراکل ندارم چیزی که دارم پشته کارمه :
ممنون میشم منم از خودتون بدونید :
Aidin_mas@yahoo.com

----------


## com_eng_abasszadeh

دوستان عزیز خواهشمندم اینقدر پست در مورد اعلام آمادگی نفرستید. مطالب بدرد بخور اینجا بفرستید تا ما از اونا استفاده کنیم.اگه دوستان در مورد هر بخش کوچیک اوراکل بتونه اینجا مطب بذاره خوبه نه اعلام آمادگی.
در مورد برنامه نویسی در اوراکل ، کار با نرم افزار های جانبی ، ساخت پایگاه داده،و................

----------


## devil00x

> سلام
> من موافقم . نصب در لینوکس رو سعی می کنم documnet کنم . در سایت قرار بدم
> در مورد نصب تحت لینوکس vmware کسی تجربه داره ؟


دوست عزیز documnet  نصب که تو خود سورس اوراکل وجود داره چیو میخاید documnet  کنی.
به نظر من بهتر error هایی که موقع نصب ممکنه اتفاق بیافته رو documnet  کنیم و ارائه بدیم تا همه استفاده کنن و از بروز خطای هنگام نصب راحت شن.

----------


## sos2663

jiji2663@yahoo.com
سلام بچه ها!!!1 من اومدم!!!!!
آقا منم هستم.

----------


## devil00x

خوب همه اعلام آمادگی میکنند ولی هیچ کس کاری انجام نمی ده!! چرا؟؟؟

----------


## s_mokhtari

سلام
من هم تازه ميخوام با اوراكل كار كنم
خسته نباشيد خواهشن هر چه زودتر اين گروه را راه اندازي كنيم
و از نصب اوراكل شروع كنيم 
با تشكر

----------


## com_eng_abasszadeh

باید خودم دست به کار بشم.اینجور که پیش میره این گروه حالا حالا ها باید اعلام آمادگی شما رو بگیره.
مرحله 1.نصب اوراکل
مرحله 2.تست اوراکل
مرحله 3.Startکردن اوراکل

----------


## com_eng_abasszadeh

مرحله 4.اطلاعاتی در مورد iSQLPlus
مرحله 5.کار با Listener
مرحله 6.TNSnames.ora چیست؟
مرحله 7.TNSListener چیست ؟
مرحله 8. Tablespace.

----------


## com_eng_abasszadeh

مرحله 9.Service Naming
مرحله 10.Net Service Name
مرحله 11.Database Link
مرحله 12.OracleService
مرحله 13.DBConsole

----------


## mcse1234

با سلام
من هم یکم اوراکل بلدم 
Oracle Forms Developer
Oracle Report Developer
Oracle Application Server
Oracle DB 10g
Oralce JDeveloper
این موارد کسی مشکل داشت می تونم کمک کنم.
فقط ۲ تا نکته!
۱- من بعضی وقتا سرم خیلی شلوغه
۲-جایی کار می کنم که بعضی چیزها توش محرمانه هست و من برای احترام به قوانین شرکتم بعضی موارد رو نمی تونم پاسخ بدم

Samin.Soft[at]gmail.com

----------


## com_eng_abasszadeh

سلام.اگر اطلاعاتی در قالب فایل ورد یا پی دی ف در همین زمینه های ی که اشاره کردید دارید بذارید روی سایت ممنون میشم.

----------


## com_eng_abasszadeh

> با سلام
> من هم یکم اوراکل بلدم 
> Oracle Forms Developer
> Oracle Report Developer
> Oracle Application Server
> Oracle DB 10g
> Oralce JDeveloper
> این موارد کسی مشکل داشت می تونم کمک کنم.
> فقط ۲ تا نکته!
> ...


سلام.اگر اطلاعاتی در قالب فایل ورد یا پی دی ف در همین زمینه های ی که اشاره کردید دارید بذارید روی سایت ممنون میشم.

----------


## mdsaghi

باسلام 
بنده که خواننده مطالب اساتید خواهم بود. اما درمورد 2 ابزار در اوراکل عرض داشتم
1 -  اگر می تونید در مورد APEX بیشتر صحبت بشه فکرکنم خیلی ( حداقل برای من ) مفید باشه.
2- برای مدیریت بانک اطلاعاتی تون چه اوراکل یا غیره از محصولات شرکت TOAD فراموش نفرمائید . خیلی محصولات جالبی داره
ممنون

----------


## s_mokhtari

سلام
خسته نباشید
من در برنامه sql developer      یکبار وارد میشم بعد اسکیوال را که میبندم دوباره میخام باز کنم یا کامپیوتر را خاموش کنم و بعد دوباره وارد محیط این برنامه بشم این خطا را میده error2.JPGERROR.JPG
و موقعی هم که فرم را کامپایل کردم و مشکلی هم نداره حالا وقتی خواستم اجرا کنم این خطای دوم را میده
با تشکر 



> با سلام
> من هم یکم اوراکل بلدم 
> Oracle Forms Developer
> Oracle Report Developer
> Oracle Application Server
> Oracle DB 10g
> Oralce JDeveloper
> این موارد کسی مشکل داشت می تونم کمک کنم.
> فقط ۲ تا نکته!
> ...

----------


## masoud.paradise

سلام دوستان
خوشحالم از ایجاد این گروه
از آرمن هم بذارید :متفکر:

----------


## mcse1234

سلام
تنظیمات مربوط به TNSNAMES.ORA اشتباه هست و خطای شبکه ای که می ده مربوط به همون هست
کافیه در خط فرمان داس ipconfig /all بزنید و آی پی که بهتون می ده رو برای TNSNAMES.ORA
تنظیم کنید بعد برای اطمینان از صحت کار می تونید توی همون خط فرمان داس tnsping SID_NAME
بزنید باید جواب آی پی سرورتون رو برگردونه برای پیکربندی TNSNAMES.ORA از ابزارهای کمکی 
Net Configuration Assistant استفاده کنید

----------

